Ask HN: How to overcome the fear of sales as a technical founder? - diegogoncalves
======
asantalo
Swagger! In my experience, it is a function of strong preparation from both a
product and pitch perspective. Technical founders tend to focus on the
deficiencies in their product rather than the strengths when selling. It may
make them feel embarrassed and lack confidence. the best medicine is to do as
much as you can to bolster the product so you are confident it is valuable and
then make the pitch fit your audience and your personality. And most
importantly, put yourself in the sales situation over and over again and when
someone says "no," you say "next" and move on to the next deal not reading
into the rejection.

------
quaquaqua1
Carve your own path! Get some users, and then once the timing is right ask
them if it makes sense to have a phone call about the higher tiers of features
available.

It's a very different process compared to Enterprise Sales which has a lot of
weird social patterns to navigate, in addition to dealing with competitors
terms/pricing.

